

Ask HN: Where/How to test user's perception about e.g. your logo? - iwonagr

I have been using me logo for quite some time and just yesterday one of my friends told what he sees in the logo and it wasn&#x27;t nice. I did not see it, neither anyone from my team nor anyone I handed my business card to. 
What&#x27;s in question is the letter F. What do you guys see? 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.followmeintravels.com&#x2F;
======
therealunreal
I see the GNOME logo with "something" sticking out.

